# AU 2007 DEL 800...Reidsville, GA



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok. Got a young bird that is 200 miles from it's home. Owner will not come get it. When found it had been shot, by a BB gun they think. We do not know if this is a permanent life changing injury or if the bird will someday fly again. It certainly isn't going to fly home. I am not comfortable asking a pigeon flyer to pick up the bird. If it can't fly, it won't be happy in a flying loft and I don't think a pigeon racing person is going to keep an invalid in the loft. So, wonder if any of our members are near the bird or would be willing to have it shipped. I'm waiting on the finder now to tell me whether they are interested in keeping the bird themselves OR if they can hold on to it long enough to work out shipping details. Contact me.


----------

